# Wabbit



## domn8_ion (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, first I want to say I'm not a hunter. But I don't mind free meat from my family that does. Nothing personal to anyone by any means at all. 

My butcher has rabbit and so does the local farmers market. I really want to try it in a version other than stew. It's not freshly caught. Some frozen. Help please.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure if this will help you but a while back I was contacted by a gentleman looking to smoke a large rabbit and I gave him some basic instructions based solely on the fact that it is super lean meat and not necessarily because I had a lot of experience.. 

He was brave and followed my instruction with a few modifications.

I have received his permission to post the email he sent me so here it is:

****************************************

 We did the "Rabbit Thing"!

 I used to think that these giant rabbits were at their best in the slow
 cooker as a stew - WRONG -

 Smoked Giant Rabbit is the best !!

 I used a New Zealand White - about 6 1/2 pounds. I did cheat and cut it in
 half  so that it fit better in my Brinkman gas smoker.

 We marinated it overnight in Kikkoman Teriyaki Marinade with garlic, salt
 and pepper added.

 We used almost a pound of the fattest bacon that we could find and wrapped
 all of the meat with it.

 We added a cup of white wine to the water pan after 2 hours of cooking. At
 3 1/2 hours we decided that it was done.

 The meat was wonderful !~!~! As a bonus, the cheap, generic bacon was also
 excellent.

 Caution, when eating leftovers, thow the bacon away - not very good the
 next day.

 The only thing that I would do differently next time is to try the meat
 after 3 hours.

******************************************


If I am not mistaken, he held the bacon on with toothpicks to keep the super lean meat from drying out.

I would think you would simply need to thaw them in the fridge for a couple of days and they should be fine provided they have not been frozen for more than a couple of months..


Other than that.. let us know if you try it and how it turns out.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,
That sounds good. Maybe I'll try that next weekend.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, Dominic!
I also like rabbit other than in stew. I posted one of my favorite ways to rotisserie cook a rabbit in the wild game section. I'll try to dig it up and repost in this thread.
Most of the rabbit I get here are Snowshoe Hares from the wild. They are about the size of a New Zealand White, which I have raised in the past and will do so again, and are a bit stronger flavored than domestic rabbit.
Italian Salad Dressing is also an excellent choice for a marinade.

Just found my other post and have copied the details here:

I take two rabbits and marinate overnight in olive oil, red wine vinegar, garlic, cilantro, oregano, ginger, a few cracked peppercorns and a few dashes of Kosher salt. (Season to your taste)
Prepare a sage dressing from scratch or use Bells Poultry Dressing Seasoning to make the dressing and dice one apple into it and then stuff the two rabbits and truss the carcasses "nose to tail". (No further comment from the peaniut gallery, please!) Cover the ends of limbs up to two inches with foil.
Then, using toothpicks, pin on slices of bacon, going completely around the two rabbits and spaced about an inch apart. Mount on a rotisserie skewer and place on rotisserie mount on gas grill. (Grills removed) Only have one half of grill going. Adjust rabbits so they are over the unlit side. Use a "smoke box" to introduce smoke to the grill. (Since rabbit is rather bland I like Mesquite, but go for your own preference) At about 225F the rabbits take about three to four hours to reach an internal temp of 165. If preparing wild rabbits go to 180. I mop alternately with fresh italian dressing and maple syrup cut with rum and sprayed from a spray bottle.
When the desired temp is reached wrap in HD foil and a few towels and allow to rest in a warmed cooler for about a half hour. Then enjoy!

Rabbit is one of my favorites and I always find a bit of time to harvest a few off my property.

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't smoked a rabbit but I have grilled one and recommend it. Here is some pics from a post I did on St Patricks day with a grilled rabbit in the mix.

I wanted something different and the wife wanted a steak, I decided on some grilled rabbit. We both agreed on grilled zucchini as our veggie. 




So I threw them on the grill side of the BSKD and got things started




The rabbit and zucchini had been on the grill for about 20 minutes here, but the steak was at 7 minutes




And here is the rabbit, zucchini and some sour cream and chive noodles.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking good, Rodger!

Did you marinate or brush with anything? I usually brush grilled rabbit with evoo containing some powdered garlic and sometimes some red pepper flakes just to kick it up a notch. Come to think of it, that would be nice on the zucchini as well. !

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Monty,

I just brushed with EVOO before I put it on the grill and gave it a quick shake of Cajun seasoning. It was a tame rabbit from the store and it tendered up real quick. I just picked up another one a little while ago to cook this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Here is a pic of the package.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Way cool, Rodger!

Thanks for that pic. Domestic rabbit is taking off rapidly in the states. There is a processor in Glover, VT which is not far from my place in Newark, who cannot get enough rabbits to satisfy demand. 

After I get the new house up I will be going into the rabbit business again. I once raised a few New Zealand whites for fun and some table meat but the prices that the processors are paying makes it a worthwhile little side business.

Between that and my chickens and gardens I will retire in style soon. Not a lot of money but I won't be hungry!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

I was very pleasantly surprised at the flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I don't care for domestic duck and goose, seems like they are long on fat and short on flavor, so I was afraid the rabbit would be the same way.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Rodger,
Generally domestic rabbit has the same flavor as wild rabbit only not quite as intense as the wild rabbit. Wild rabbit also has a somewhat denser muscle structure. 

With that said if you are presented with some wild rabbit feel free to punch it up a bit with spices and flavorings. On domestic rabbit go a bit easy and only drop on enough to enhance the already nice flavor. I find it mild and at times a bit bland, depending on the grower. 

The care and feeding of domestic rabbit makes a huge difference because thwy are totally cage raised and in most cases never have the opportunity to use the incredible muscle structure they are blessed with.

One more little side note: Rabbit, domestic or wild, is heart healthy!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 19, 2007)

You know I couldn't help myself.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Perfectly OK, Theresa! 

There are also many cute pics of calves, piglets and chickens and turkeys.

But there is someting that just seems to go missing when you are limited to smoking a celery bunch.....

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol, gotta say smoked celery sounds less then appealing!! Going to have to give rabbit a try, Iv'e never looked for it in the grocery store, but it sounds like it is becoming much more prevelant. Would you say that it falls under the desricption of other not so poular white meats (alligator, emu, ect...) Kinda tastes like chicken only a bit different??


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

Wascally Wabbits


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Heya, Theresa!

If rabbit tasted like chicken then I would just eat chicken. Rabbit tastes like rabbit. Period.

Now, domestically rasied rabbit has the muscle consistency of domestic chicken. About the same meat density and yet very tender. With the only difference being that there is a much greater meat to bone ratio than found in chicken. Rabbits are blessed with and excellent conformation ratio.

Wild rabbit is a bit stronger in flavor and will suffer from being overcooked. But again, those wascally wabbits are a wonderfully designed protein powerhouse. Their meat to bone ratio, conformation, beats out most other animals. Wild rabbit flavor, being just a bit stronger will stand up to being kicked up a notch with some heat. I would not cook domestic rabbit with a "warm" recipe in mind as the wonderful delicate flavor will be lost.

Hope this all helps!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 19, 2007)

Gonna look for some tommorow for a weekend meal. Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 20, 2007)

I think when smoking wild game, most all will benefit from either wrapping in bacon or basting with lard, as it is usually leaner and will dry out.
We smoke rabbit, both domestic and wild. Of course the rabbis we raise are much larger than your average cotton tail. Still waiting to hear how jack rabbit tastes. Anyone tried that?
We also love it fried like chicken or slow cooked with BBQ sauce and a can of beer. Just about the only thing I don't eat is water fowl. Never really cared for it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 20, 2007)

Domestic home raised Rabbit is my favorite meat. Sort of like chicken but has more flavor. I've never had one to smoke but it's great fried with just salt and pepper maybe a light roll in the flour!

a little garlic, cajun spice. Bet that'd be fantastic smoked!

Yummmmmmmmmm


----------



## goat (Apr 20, 2007)

Smoked rabbit is sooooo gooood.


----------

